# Has anyone heard of or dealt with this Knife dealer?



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new Mac knife but I've moved and there is no dealer in my area. I am wondering if anyone has heard of or dealt with this online dealer before OnlyBestKnives.com

Is there is another dealer I should consider?

thanks for the input


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Contact MAC Knife Inc. USA , Harold will help you.


----------



## pensacola tiger (Sep 27, 2009)

I've no idea about them, but I do recommend Chef Knives to go Global Knives,Wusthof Knives,Henckels Knives,Ceramic Knives,Kitchen Knives,Shun Knives,Steak Knives as an online dealer.


----------



## briant73 (Dec 30, 2009)

I personally would use either Chef Knives to Go (link Global Knives,Wusthof Knives,Henckels Knives,Ceramic Knives,Kitchen Knives,Shun Knives,Steak Knives ) or call Mac Knife USA directly (link MAC Knife Inc. USA ).

I tried checking with Amazon but the mac knife selection there seemed to be third party a lot of the time.


----------



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

thanks everyone... looks like chefknivestogo.com is the place. Mac direct wants 30% more money than anyone else for the knife i want... and the website i originally mentioned seems sketchy to be honest.

again ... thanks for the help


----------



## briant73 (Dec 30, 2009)

Good luck with your purchase! As f or the pricing difference I'm not sure if MAC Knife USA posted prices are what they sell at or just MSRP.


----------



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

i emailed them for a quote.. and they are still 30% higher... with a 10% discount on the posted prices. its only $30 but money is money


----------



## pensacola tiger (Sep 27, 2009)

Save 5% by using the coupon code 'knifeforumsdiscount' at checkout at CKTG.


----------



## ryan.brosseau1 (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks Tiger.. I didnt even notice the coupon box when i was pricing things out..


----------



## pensacola tiger (Sep 27, 2009)

You're welcome. The owner, Mark, posts over on another forum and has that coupon code on his sig block. He's a great guy to do business with, so if you have any questions, call or email him.


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

He's also got a special discount coupon for FoodieForums members, too. I always check first at CKtG when I'm gonna buy a knife. He's the best vendor out there IMO./img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

FWIW, you will get the same discount from Chef's Knives 2 Go using the code:  foodieforumsdiscount  

The MAC Pro is an extremely good knife.  Enjoy it well.

BDL


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

He should consider a code for this site, too.  I should invite him to drop by here sometime.  Having different codes is probably a good way to see where more referrals and customers are coming from.


----------

